# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  What to do with Unexpected NPCs?

## SociopathFriend

So we're playing Princes of the Apocalypse and I've been running around being my free-roaming, free-lawing cowboy self.

Earth Cult destroys a town? I lead the posse to the Earth Cult and shoot (Eldritch Blast) any cultist dead that crosses my path- shouting all the while I want the various leaders to come out and face justice.

Now as part of this- we found the Torture Chamber and the cages with various people locked up.

The thing is- I was told Orna, "Assaulted a Black Priest" and so immediately sidled up to the cage and asked two questions:

1. Wanna beat up more Earth Priests?

"I do."

2. Wanna beat up some Fire Priests after that?

"I will."

So we sprang her and the other three prisoners. And then promptly left the Earth Cult behind since we killed the Prophet and the leader of their aboveground operation plus nabbed their special weapon.

But... Orna's still around. The DM has either entirely forgotten about her or has no plans to do much of anything with her.



Should I just keep her around? Send her off on her own? What do ya'll normally do when the DM just forgets you've got an extra person following you around?

She's not bad at fighting- 39 HP, 18 AC, and two attacks with a spear (she didn't have a weapon in prison) is nothing to sneeze at. Even at Level 9.

It's just weird that if I'm reading the DM right- that's it. Orna's following us around and isn't going to develop or do anything plotwise ever again. And I'm 99% sure I'm reading the DM right since he's my brother.

----------


## Sigreid

If you're attached, ask the DM if she can be turned into a sidekick.

----------


## Sparky McDibben

Or you can always work with the DM to develop an arc for her. Tell him what kind of conflict she could get into and play it from there.

----------

